# Working as a nurse in Dubai?



## Guest

I'm a RN with lots of experience, from California, and my husband may be getting a job in Dubai. I'd like to know if anyone knows anything about working as a nurse in Dubai? Any info would be appreciated. (also would be interested in teaching nursing or general health courses). Thanks, Michele


----------



## Geordie Armani

Nursing is an option for you here in Dubai. The American Hospital I would imagine would be your first choice - ahdubai.com and then there is The Welcare too. Long hours and not fantastic pay though. There are also a lot of clinics that may well offer you a position too. I would enquire at the American Hospital and then wait until you arrive for the smaller places. You maybe lucky and end up with that dream job - The School Nurse!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Geordie for the reply. As it turns out I do have experience as a school nurse from kindergarten to the college level! So might be a great job!  Thanks, Michele


----------



## bostoncalinurse

*US nurse looking to move to Dubai*

Hi, 
Wondering where to start and already have a concern.
I am an American nurse looking to relocate to Dubai. I thought I was taking a good step forward and registered with jobsindubai,placed my resume, paid the regisration fee and now I am reading in certain fourms that is is a scam???
Any ideas on how to start the process of relocating would be helpful. Have any expats found getting hired through internet companies helpful?? Or should I apply directly at hospital websites??

Thank you so much!


----------



## SwedeUAE

*Jobs in Dubai*



bostoncalinurse said:


> Hi,
> Wondering where to start and already have a concern.
> I am an American nurse looking to relocate to Dubai. I thought I was taking a good step forward and registered with jobsindubai,placed my resume, paid the regisration fee and now I am reading in certain fourms that is is a scam???
> Any ideas on how to start the process of relocating would be helpful. Have any expats found getting hired through internet companies helpful?? Or should I apply directly at hospital websites??
> 
> Thank you so much!


You never have to pay to join a reputable site, you never have to pay and agent and a real agent is HAPPY to find you a job for FREE, while charging the employer the fees after you have completed a certain term in your new job.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Would suggest filing a scam with your cc company. By doing this, each time they get a filing against them with visa or mc or ?? They have a complaint registered and hopefully there ability to take in money (even though they will prob just go get a new merchant) will be stopped. By doing nothing, its just leaving it open so the next person gets scammed. 

I would suggest going to each of the hospitals directly, as well as trying to search for clinics that might be smaller and more specialized.


----------



## bostoncalinurse

*thank you!*



Jynxgirl said:


> Would suggest filing a scam with your cc company. By doing this, each time they get a filing against them with visa or mc or ?? They have a complaint registered and hopefully there ability to take in money (even though they will prob just go get a new merchant) will be stopped. By doing nothing, its just leaving it open so the next person gets scammed.
> 
> I would suggest going to each of the hospitals directly, as well as trying to search for clinics that might be smaller and more specialized.



This was my fear. Thank you for your responses..I will be watching my cc as well as the site. And I have now sent my resumes out directly to the hospitals. 
Also, if any locals know of decent places to work as a nurse I would be most grateful....I also do not mind at all working in lower income areas as I have much experience in this. Any websites or links would be great. Thanks so much again!
All the best!


----------



## bostoncalinurse

I too am looking to relocate to Dubai and have applied at the American hospital...I would work at smaller clinics as well, but have yet to find any online. All I can see are hospitals. I do not mind the long hours, as I am used to 12 -16 hour shifts, but the pay is worrisome. I will be going alone (no family) and am hoping to get housing. 
I "googled" hopsitals in dubai and it did lead me to several other hospital websites where I can apply. Good luck.


----------



## vincetruong

I have a contact name for the person who screens applicants at American Hospital. cannot post it publically but send me an email and I'll send you the contact


----------

